# Small Game Season Competition Idea..



## dadsbuckshot (May 3, 2009)

Since we have our own thread now then when the season starts we need to start teams and competition like we do with the turkeys deer etc...

Yotes could be 20 points
Skunks could be 10 points
Rabbits and Squirrels - 5 points
Fox - 40 points
Bobcat - 50 points....

You get the idea  - point values could vary, but it could cover all small game including some varmints and furbearers..

Just a idea......


----------



## Blue Iron (May 3, 2009)

How much are coons worth?


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 3, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> How much are coons worth?[/QUOTE
> 
> Well of course the above list is incomplete, but a coon be worth 15 or 20 points. I mean we can only kill one per day in N. GA and folks in the south can kill more. But I think that would be a fair assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 3, 2009)

How many points ya get for a slick tree for the Walcur hunters?


----------



## adebord30183 (May 3, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> How many points ya get for a slick tree for the Walcur hunters?



Isnt it strange that a fellow with an old Ball mouth Blue dog in his avatar asks this question


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 3, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> How many points ya get for a slick tree for the Walcur hunters?







YOU COON HUNTERS ARE SOMTHIN ELSE


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 3, 2009)

adebord30183 said:


> Isnt it strange that a fellow with an old Ball mouth Blue dog in his avatar asks this question



Just did not want to leave you boys out thats all


----------



## adebord30183 (May 4, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Just did not want to leave you boys out thats all




 I appreciate the thought


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 4, 2009)

adebord30183 said:


> I appreciate the thought



Don't get used to it  cause when the Blue Dog Mafia hits the woods We ain't gonna give ya squat


----------



## 027181 (May 4, 2009)

This ain't a fair competition the cur guys are gonna be outta the woods with there points already tallied up, while the hound guys are trying to find there dogs


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 8, 2009)

Ok - been doing some research - if we were to do this then a scoring system would be like the following:

Coyotes 50pts 
Fox 40pts 
Bobcat 40pts 
Coons 30pts
Mink 30pts
Otter 30pts 
Skunk 30pts 
Groundhogs 20pts 
Groundsquirrels 20pts 
Muskrat 20pts
Rabbits 20pts 
Armadillo's 20pts 
Squirrels 10pts 
Beaver 10pts
Gophers 10pts 
Venomous Snakes 10pts 
Opossums 5pts
Grouse 5pts
Quail 5pts
Crows 2pts
Starlings 2pts
English Sparrows 2pts
Pigeons 2pts


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 9, 2009)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Ok - been doing some research - if we were to do this then a scoring system would be like the following:
> 
> Coyotes 50pts
> Fox 40pts
> ...






Cool The blue dog Mafia has a 30 then treed a Rickey this morn at 2 am


----------



## thomas gose (May 9, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Cool The blue dog Mafia has a 30 then treed a Rickey this morn at 2 am



go ahead and pencil whip this comp too BDMafia!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 9, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> go ahead and pencil whip this comp too BDMafia!



We ain't got to do that we hunt with dogs that will tree ya a coon not just tree a tree that looks like it will hold a coon

Blue Dog Mafia 
True and Blue!!!!!


----------



## 027181 (May 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> We ain't got to do that we hunt with dogs that will tree ya a coon not just tree a tree that looks like it will hold a coon
> 
> Blue Dog Mafia
> True and Blue!!!!!



i didnt know you hunt curs and plotts


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 10, 2009)

027181 said:


> i didnt know you hunt curs and plotts



We don't


----------



## Smallgame (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like fun! But you could add in weight for the scoring so we could get comments like "that would have really been a good un next year" or "should I have let that one walk".


----------



## bigrob82 (May 11, 2009)

sounds like fun i will have to kill alot of bunnies to keep up


----------



## 027181 (May 11, 2009)

bobcats should be more than yotes.....how many points is a black panther


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 11, 2009)

027181 said:


> .....how many points is a black panther




Ask the DNR ranger nearest you


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 11, 2009)

027181 said:


> bobcats should be more than yotes.....how many points is a black panther



The reason yotes are worth more is because it should be a encourager to folks to kill them. More yotes dead - more other actual game we will have to hunt later on - including our beloved coons....


----------



## boarbutcher (May 12, 2009)

I have seen coons whoop up dogs when I use to run them so a coyote probaly would have his hands full with a big boar coon.


----------



## TBurnham (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a blast, but what are the points for a bigfoot.......hehehe


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 12, 2009)

Kaw-liga said:


> Sounds like a blast, but what are the points for a bigfoot.......hehehe



The rules say small game


----------



## craig88 (May 13, 2009)

rabbits 20 points? this will be easy...


----------



## 027181 (May 13, 2009)

boarbutcher said:


> I have seen coons whoop up dogs when I use to run them so a coyote probaly would have his hands full with a big boar coon.



obviously you've never seen a dog fight a yote,   way more trouble than your average boar coon, i would let my dogs fight a ticked off coon anyday but i wouldn't put all three of them against a yote


----------



## Warthog (May 13, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> The rules say small game



Okay.  How many points for a smallfoot?


----------



## 027181 (May 13, 2009)

how many points for a nutra??


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 13, 2009)

Warthog said:


> Okay.  How many points for a smallfoot?



BIGFOOT - 5000 points (no questions asked!!!!) 

smallFOOT - 2 points (PICS REQUIRED for verification!!!!)


----------



## Matt Stephens (May 14, 2009)

does roadkill count


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 14, 2009)

Matt Stephens said:


> does roadkill count



IF you killed it - then I suppose it will.

Just take a picture showing the kill, along with your weapon and the date and upload it onto woody's.

But it has to be your kill


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Stephens said:


> does roadkill count


----------

